# whats the best vehichles select and X in los angeles?



## fredlax (Jul 27, 2018)

there is some cars like Q5 was taking my attention, is there any other cars that will be better for this ? I am trying to upgrade to uber XL and SELECT from X is it a good idea in los angeles , santa monica are ?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

New navigator


----------



## fredlax (Jul 27, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> New navigator


hm ?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

fredlax said:


> hm ?


I believe Lincoln's are asexual


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Q5 isn't eligible for xl 

Lincoln mkt or navigator 
Infiniti qx60 or qx80 
Acura mdx


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Acura MDX is your best bet for affordability to do XL Select and X, the QX60 will run a few k more, the MKT is ugly as sin and the Navigator will be a gas guzzler.


----------

